# pigeon vomiting water



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hii, 
my last thread was that my pigeon eye was watery but i was wrong he don't had watery eye. the problem was that he was vomiting water but not like that how they feed squabs. he shakes his whole body, sometimes only neck [like how a dog shakes his body after bath to remove acess water on his body] and when his shakes he body he open his mouth and water from his mouth spilts all over even on his eyes and beak but i m not sure that water only comes from his mouth. i m really worried for him because my only pair have just layed eggs after more than a month and male have this problem. he just want to go into the loft again and again whenever i leave him out [even when the female is on egg]. really need help plzzz  
any medicine i can found in medical stores


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*He is sick and needs to be isolated from other birds. Please check down the birds throat for obstruction or lesions, and/or is there a smell? 

This could be crop status/infection/canker down the throat or the use of too many drugs or more, the symptoms you describe can be a host of things.

Do you use organic apple cider vinegar in their drinking water? Try that to get bacteria and PH back on track. *


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

skyeking,
if apple cider vinegar can cure him i will bring it 
but can i get it in medical stores of humans and how can i identify it send a picture of ACV


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is not medicine, it is for preventing things like this and is good for all pigeons. Please read: http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/nutrition/racing-pigeons-and-apple-cider-vinegar/ BEWARE: it does not help with all issues.

It is very beneficial. We put it in our birds water at least twice a week.

Here is one such product: http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-24622...vinegar-all-natural-drink-vinegar-honey-16-oz *


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

skyeking, thank you very much


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

How are the droppings looking?

In my experience, this happened when was an overgrowth of e-coli (manifested by liquid, corn like colored yellow droppings) and I managed it by giving lincospectin injections. But as Skyeking said, can be many other things, candida, object obstruction, though the bacterial is the most dangerous as advances rapidly without medication.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As skyeking says, he must be kept separate. If you can't bring him to a vet, then I would put him on Enrofloxyn and Metronidazole. He likely has canker and something bacterial. Could be other things too, but the Enroflox is pretty wide spectrum to cover a lot of things. And the Metronidazole is for treating canker, which will often cause vomiting. Is he drinking a lot? Is his crop filled with water? How much is he eating? Picture of him and his droppings?
skyeking has already asked this..........does his breath smell?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay, since you often recommend metronidazole, I think you should also recommend hepatoprotective supplements as metro is damageful to the liver and generally pigeons with canker have a damaged liver. 

I have a pigeon with severe throat canker (not threated when I picked her up, she would lived few hours more) and the metronidazole changed the aspect of droppings making it scarry (the scarriest I saw till now) - yellow - brownish clear liquid - but after giving that suplimentary substance the droppings color changed to dark green.


Also, giving the metro injectable is much better, has an at least three times faster effect. My vet recommended 5 mg / 24 hours, given in two administrations (2.5 mg / 12 hours). That pigeon could not be saved by orally administered metro, both because her mouth was and still is blocked by canker lump and because the canker invasion of the organism was too advanced but by injection I managed to bring her in a stable state.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A pigeon with canker doesn't have to have a damaged liver. And treating with the correct dosage of Metro works very well and won't cause damage.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Most internal lesions caused by trichomonas are in liver:




> Lesions of internal organs are most frequent in the liver; they may consist of a few small, yellow areas to almost complete replacement of liver tissue by necrotic debris.


http://beautyofbirds.com/canker.html



















> Canker in the liver: Coarse, yellowish caseous and clearly defined focus which is deeply embedded in the organ tissue and may cause necrosis. Racing pigeons with liver damage are no longer suitable for competitions.



http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/digestivetract-trichomoniasis.php


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Canker is often in the throat and crop, sinus, etc. Does not mean he has liver damage.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hii,
yah there's a smell in his breath and he shakes his head often 
its poop is sometimes brown, when he eats red soil from flower pots and usually dark green [i have noticed this things just now]. he is snezzing little and whenever he snezzing small drop comes out. but he is active. and i m noticing from some days that his neck is swelling and contraction whenever he breaths [sometimes]. i m not getting ACV anywhere . is there any other than this ?? which can help him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He will need medication. ACV isn't going to cure him of an illness. It would be good to give him, but isn't medication.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

can i get medicines in a medical store


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Canker is often in the throat and crop, sinus, etc. Does not mean he has liver damage.


But when is internal canker, the liver is most probably affected and hepatoprotective supplement is needed. Also, when is external canker, is a considerable possibility to be involved the liver, especially in severe cases, as the infection doesn't limit itself to the mouth and crop but advances to internal organs if not stopped.

And when administered metronidazole, as is toxic like most medicines - this one having hepatotoxicity, is advisable to give supplements to increase bird's immunity. This way birds recover better and faster. This was my point and I used the addressing to you as a mean of telling this to others, don't take it personally.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Sinu Jan, you get metronidazole in all medical shops. You get it in the form of a syrup which is given for infants. It is called metrogyl.
You can give 40 to 50 mg of metronidazole, once a day. That will be 1ml of this syrup, once daily. Continue for atleast 10 days. 
You can also start on enrofloxacin. I don't know if it is easily available where you live...There is a medicine called normetrogyl, which has enrofloxacin and metronidazole both. If you can get that syrup, it would be nice.
ACV is natural vinegar. You get it in some shops. If ACV is not available, you can add a small drop of synthetic vinergar into his water bowl..the smell should be just slight not strong. This helps to keep the crop pH good and discourages canker build up.
Where are you in India?


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

kunju and anderis thank u 
and i leave in mumbai, maharastra


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AndreiS said:


> But when is internal canker, the liver is most probably affected and hepatoprotective supplement is needed. Also, when is external canker, is a considerable possibility to be involved the liver, especially in severe cases, as the infection doesn't limit itself to the mouth and crop but advances to internal organs if not stopped.
> 
> And when administered metronidazole, as is toxic like most medicines - this one having hepatotoxicity, is advisable to give supplements to increase bird's immunity. This way birds recover better and faster. This was my point and I used the addressing to you as a mean of telling this to others, don't take it personally.



Not taking it personally. You said I should recommend those supplements. I don't because I don't use them and have never had a problem without using them. And I can't recommend something that I don't use and cannot give advice on. Metro given at the proper dosage doesn't generally cause problems. But you can recommend them if you like.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> And I can't recommend something that I don't use and cannot give advice on.


Others will maybe try those supplements if they encounter some problems. I encountered, tried them and as I said, noticed clear improvement. I must say that it is a very weak bird, has only 120 gr so the metro was too strong for her, even if was such a small dosage of 5 mg / day, injectable. 


And I repeat also that injectable medicines work much faster and efficient so is good to learn give shots (if haven't been already doing it).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Metro can be used at correct dosage even on squabs still in the nest. I have never had a problem with giving it orally. Has always worked for me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

AndreiS said:


> Jay, since you often recommend metronidazole, I think you should also recommend hepatoprotective supplements as metro is damageful to the liver and generally pigeons with canker have a damaged liver.
> 
> I have a pigeon with severe throat canker (not threated when I picked her up, she would lived few hours more) and the metronidazole changed the aspect of droppings making it scarry (the scarriest I saw till now) - yellow - brownish clear liquid - but after giving that suplimentary substance the droppings color changed to dark green.
> 
> ...


I think the canker may not be clearing up because you are giving a dose too low. Based on 120 grams, your bird should be getting 15mg of metronidazole one time a day rather than two.The dose you are giving can cause a resistance to the medication. Shots are okay if the bird is unable to take the medication orally due to blockage. The shots are painful especially on a bird that doesn't have much muscle.
I based my dosing calculations on 50mg/400gm pigeon [Homing size], which is the standard rehab dose I use.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hi, i just noticed that the holes of his noses are blocking by some yellowish substances. the right side is fully blocked and left side is just started. his poop is some like green watery and he seems active and snezzes hard and shakes head often 
i m really worrried, plzzz help 
i live in mumbai, maharashtra, india 
plzzz suggest medicines found here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sinu jan said:


> hi, i just noticed that the holes of his noses are blocking by some yellowish substances. the right side is fully blocked and left side is just started. his poop is some like green watery and he seems active and snezzes hard and shakes head often
> i m really worrried, plzzz help
> i live in mumbai, maharashtra, india
> plzzz suggest medicines found here



Probably canker. Can you get Metronidazole there? You may have to hand feed him.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

but he is eating properly 
and the right side is not fully block , that substances is just half to the hole and its very small
and i m not able to describe its colour 
and if u r sure that its canker then i will bring it , can i get it in medical store???
and can i give this medicine to female because she is also shaking the head but i m not sure


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Charis said:


> Based on 120 grams, your bird should be getting 15mg of metronidazole one time a day rather than two.


I was wrong about the concentration. 0.5 ml contains 12 mg, so is close to your dosage. 

The deposits are melting away fortunately.



sinu jan said:


> hi, i just noticed that the holes of his noses are blocking by some yellowish substances. the right side is fully blocked and left side is just started. his poop is some like green watery and he seems active and snezzes hard and shakes head often
> i m really worrried, plzzz help
> i live in mumbai, maharashtra, india
> plzzz suggest medicines found here


Can you post a photo? It can be infectious catarrh and in that case you must give dozycycline, or as Jay said, canker and must give metronidazole. Both medicines can be found at human pharmacies.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

my phone is on repairing, as soon as it returns i will take the photo of him and post it , okay....


----------



## gamboabill (Jun 14, 2014)

i know this is kinda random but i wanted to ask why my two pair of pigeons doesn't sleep in there house ? its about 3 days i think they stay outside near there house and sleeps they don't go in this hasn't happen before is this something happen when they just mated? they will just guard there home for a while? or idk im so new to pigeon i have them locked in there house for a month and release them it was may 25 i release them and they are okay but now its about 3 weeks they started mating but they don't enter there house and i'm worried and also its so strange when day time my pair pigeon always keep a distance from me cus they kinda scared but i do move gently to approach and feed them i tried hand feeding slowly rising my hand but they just fly BUT it night time when they are super calm and not scared when i approach them they just look at me and wont fly,, but the problem is they sleep outside near there house why is that >.<


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

there may be many reasons like they are scared by something in loft, once i kept a pigeon toy in my pigeons loft and they were so scared to enter the loft, even after removing the toy, i have to catch them and put them in the loft but with time they become normal and also it may be they dont like the place were the loft is situated........


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

i dont thnk that the substance on the holes of nose of my pigeon is canker, i m not able to describe the colour its like some green + brown, i m doubtfull that its canker and that substances is just on the edge to over its becoming less by time
i will soon send a picture


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gamboabill said:


> i know this is kinda random but i wanted to ask why my two pair of pigeons doesn't sleep in there house ? its about 3 days i think they stay outside near there house and sleeps they don't go in this hasn't happen before is this something happen when they just mated? they will just guard there home for a while? or idk im so new to pigeon i have them locked in there house for a month and release them it was may 25 i release them and they are okay but now its about 3 weeks they started mating but they don't enter there house and i'm worried and also its so strange when day time my pair pigeon always keep a distance from me cus they kinda scared but i do move gently to approach and feed them i tried hand feeding slowly rising my hand but they just fly BUT it night time when they are super calm and not scared when i approach them they just look at me and wont fly,, but the problem is they sleep outside near there house why is that >.<




This is another's thread on another topic, so I will send you a PM on how to start a new thread in case you have other questions. But will answer the thing you are asking about now. If you mean that they won't sleep in their nest box, then that is normal for many pigeons. When they have eggs or babies, the hen sleeps on the nest, and the male takes a perch nearby where he can watch the nest. When there are no eggs or babies to sit on, many will stay outside the nest box where they can still see it, but no reason to stay in it for now, till there are eggs. Don't know if the nest box is in a loft, or what the situation is, so have answered as best I could. Hope it helps.

When you approach them at night, they probably don't fly away, as they can't see well at night, and so don't normally fly away. If they are afraid of you during the day time, and fly away, then I would suggest that you don't approach them at night, as they are still afraid, but just can't fly. They really don't like being bothered at night, and you want them to feel safe where you keep them. In rereading your question, it sounds as though they aren't in a loft situation.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

here's his picture 
i think its tumour, because 3 years ago when i had many pigeons one of pigeon had tumour i got the medicine and it was cured
if evryone is sure its tumour near the nose i would start treatment


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

and theres also a other problem that i m seeing female is pooping hard and drinking little water [she layed an egg 5 days ago]
when she comes out and poops she had to put a lot of pressure
her poop is dark green and less watery
is there some problem??


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Sinu your photo does not load/show


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

yah i think i m posting it wrongly 
plz show me how to post the picture


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

In the reply box, below there is a button 'Go advanced'. Click on that and you will get a page with more options. Write your reply and click on the attachments icon, attach your image and submit the message.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

here is the image of the male pigeon his nose is now okay just little substances is remaining and also i want to know y my female pigeon is drinking less water and pooping hard [she layed an egg 5 days ago]


----------

